# Routing Through Metal



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

I just purchased some .002" thick steel stock. As you can imagine, this is very thin. I could also get the .001" steel in the future.

Does anyone know if I will have any trouble using my hand router on this material? Would I need a steel cutting router bit, or would normal wood bits work because the material is so thin?

Thanks...Joe


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

You can use the up cut carbide bit but you need to slow the router down, a standerd router may work never tried.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

CUTTING OIL! LOTS!

You will burn up even a carbide bit in short order if you do not use cutting oil
and run SLOW. Buy half a dozen bits while you are at it. You WILL break them
as you go. Good luck! :thumbsup:


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

You think heat buildup will be a problem even if I make the first pass deep enough to just cut through the metal (and not the underlying board)?

I'm thinking of cutting a 1/8" to 1/4" slot in the metal and a 1/16" to 1/8" slot through the board (on a second pass). Having a smaller slot under the metal would keep the car centered and it would move the two electrical sides a little farther apart.

I'm also thinking of using a soft board material under the steel, with a stiffer board under that. It would make routing the slot very easy.

Joe


----------



## tossedman (Mar 19, 2006)

> I'm thinking of cutting a 1/8" to 1/4" slot in the metal and a 1/16" to 1/8" slot through the board (on a second pass). Having a smaller slot under the metal would keep the car centered and it would move the two electrical sides a little farther apart.


That's an interesting idea, hadn't thought about doing it that way.



> I'm also thinking of using a soft board material under the steel, with a stiffer board under that. It would make routing the slot very easy.


Sintra is very easy to route. MDF isn't hard to route but much messier (it get's everywhere!) and that MDF sawdust is hard on your lungs.

Keep us posted. This is getting interesting Joe.

Todd


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Finally got around to trying to rout through the .002" shim steel.

I glued a 2'x 2" piece centered over an existing slot. I then took a Roto Zip with the aluminum cutting bit, lined up over the slot and GO. Took about 15 seconds to cut through the two foot length - no more resistance than tin foil as long as you are not also cutting the slot.

Thanks...Joe


----------

